# 10g transformed into 29g, 6/6/08



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Well here is my 10g journal. 

Tank:10g(20Lx10Dx12H)
Filter:None
Heating:None
Substrate: Layer of Potting Soil, layer of Black Aquarium Gravel
Ferts/CO2: None/None
Lighting: 2x 13 watt spiral flourescents(2700K)
Fauna: None
Flora:None

Its just beggining and I havent had much thought of what Im going to do with it, so here it is for now.


































































More to come as I get the funds


----------



## pilau (Feb 23, 2008)

Well you got a tank, thats a start! Keep us updated!


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

The rocks looks funny. Its yellow could it have some iron in it?

Id suggest to make the whole tank with DHG and get some cherry shrimps.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

hey james

I have the exact same 10g set-up, the hood design is the same too!

Even the bulbs are the same, 2x 6500k 13w spiral bulbs. No co2, and onyx substrate.

One problem I have encountered is that it might be too much light w/o any co2 injection. I've thought about maybe taking one bulb off, but that would like only one side of the tank.

Looking forward to see what you're going to do with your 10g!


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

pilau said:


> Well you got a tank, thats a start! Keep us updated!


Yea dont worry. As I keep the funds up I will update.



frozenbarb said:


> The rocks looks funny. Its yellow could it have some iron in it?
> 
> Id suggest to make the whole tank with DHG and get some cherry shrimps.


Im not sure. I dont think as I used this rock with no problems. Will find out though. I like the idea of the DHG and CS. May go that route.



dekstr said:


> hey james
> 
> I have the exact same 10g set-up, the hood design is the same too!
> 
> ...


Yeah with the restrike I get about 1.3 wpg with a 2700K rating. If I need CO2 I will purchase Excel.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Ok Im thinking of removing the rock and recreating this scene attached. Now to look for some plants that match and to do a layout of it for the tank.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Tested ammonia and it is at .25ppm. This is odd cause I have not tried any method of cycling this tank yet so very odd.


----------



## rasetsu (Oct 11, 2007)

Might want to re-think using that bookcase to hold the tank. Filled, it's going to be roughly 90 lbs.

Good luck!


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

rasetsu said:


> Might want to re-think using that bookcase to hold the tank. Filled, it's going to be roughly 90 lbs.
> 
> Good luck!


The shelf held a 20g tank before so I think this 10g wouldnt be a problem


----------



## sNApple (Nov 6, 2005)

rasetsu said:


> Might want to re-think using that bookcase to hold the tank. Filled, it's going to be roughly 90 lbs.
> 
> Good luck!


no doubt, its held by little wooden pins

like this.. james


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Im not sure. My neighbor gave it to me after they moved.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

*Update*

Well I have a little update with everything. I got some small Argentine Swords, Java Moss, Anubias Barteri, Parrots Feather(going to grow emerse), and Ceylon Hygro . I have only 1 10 watt compact flourescent on the tank but will get another one and keep it lowlight and low tech. Took the rock out and added a piece of driftwood that still wont finish sinking. A scape will form when wood sinks 

P.S. Pic tooken with a camera phone so sorry about the quality.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

Looks good so far. so are you still trying to replecate the forest scene?


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

That is what I will be replicating when I get the plants and the wood. The plants in there are temps to see how well the will grow out in this lighting before I get my actualy plants. So you can say test plants. I will be using Anubias Golden Nana, Anubias Nana, Narrow Leaf Java Fern, Peacock Moss, Java Moss(Moss Wall), Mariselia sp., and maybe some sort of stem plant. That will be decided as the plants grow out. Of course it will be very slow growing but I think it will be worth it.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

right. i get it... i think.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

I'd grow the moss wall out with the Peacock, not the Java. I've got a Taiwan moss wall going right now that I'm pretty pleased with.

The Java will look more unkempt and stringy, and will probably get tangled up with the Peacock and make a mess, unless that's what you're going for. If it were me I wouldn't introduce it into the tank at all.

What are you going to use as the "structure" for the wall? I've been contemplating the black insect screen that goes on your window... just an idea.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

SeaSerpant said:


> right. i get it... i think.


Lol, everything sounds better in my head today.



eyebeatbadgers said:


> I'd grow the moss wall out with the Peacock, not the Java. I've got a Taiwan moss wall going right now that I'm pretty pleased with.
> 
> The Java will look more unkempt and stringy, and will probably get tangled up with the Peacock and make a mess, unless that's what you're going for. If it were me I wouldn't introduce it into the tank at all.
> 
> What are you going to use as the "structure" for the wall? I've been contemplating the black insect screen that goes on your window... just an idea.


The Peacock Moss will be in the front and make the wood its attached to it more natural. The Java wood be quite far away. The Java looks more natural to me also cause its more.....unruly I guess. Also I have Java Growing in my "Moss Growout Tank" so its more affordable. I was not sure about what I was going to do about the moss wall but I was thinking of the screen for windows as the material with suction cups. Still Not sure.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

*10g Tank Journal: Article I*

*[Hey everyone I decided to do all updates in the form of an article. That should give the most and best information about the tank and also is needed for a competition here on TPT. So hopefully it would be more informational but not too blah. Thanks!]*

~~~~~~~~~~​
~~~My 10g aquarium has been through many stages and has seen many fish and plants. Now becoming more reputable with the thread _'Excellent List Of Low Light Plants'_ I decided to find methods for my tank others may disagree with or not have known first hand about. For instance, I had cycled my tank in a very strange way(read on for more). As time progresses with this tank I hope to find ore loop holes and possibly new techniques in this hobby.

~~~My tank will now and always stay low light. Not because it is a comfort zone but because I want to prove the people who say 'Certain plants cannot grow in these circumstances' wrong. Being low light, plants will not use nutrients up as fast. Thus I plan on understocking with two Honey Dwarf Gourami's and possibly some Red Cherry Shrimp. This will keep nutrients limited but not maxed out. Nutrients are important but the most utilized element in this tank will be lighting. My aquarium lights will run for a 12 hour interval with a 1 hour mid day blackout. Although not yet assembled to the tank, I will be adding DIY CO2-or Carbon Dioxide for those unsure of meaning- to my tank. It will be a yeast recipe with 2 cups sugar, 1/2 tsp yeast, and 1/4 tsp baking sodain a 2L soda bottle. This should allow me to see better growth on a plant 'scale'. Each month I will take one photo that shows the best growth and compare it to the previous months. This should help with seeing how fast plants of my given choice can grow in low light.

~~~Talking about nutrients and plant growth may bring up the question about what kind of substrate I use. I use a plain black gravel made by *TopFin*(PetsMart generic) over a thin layer of...wait for it...potting soil.So far I have not seen anything that dissapoints me about this combo and here is why. I believe that the potting soil is responcible for a quick cycle. In a timespan of five days the Ammonia(NH4) went from .25ppm to .5ppm to 0 ppm. There were no signs of Nitrites(NO2) which had had me stumped. Surely enough though my Nitrates(NO3) had increased to 5ppm. All these test will be callibrated but this may have been the fastest Nitrogen Cycle I have ever heard of.The substrate itseld doesnt need to be turned-like sand- or replenished-like special plant substrates. Cleaning it weekly right over the top works wonders. The best part is the price. For under $20 I have a subsrate that cycles my tank and looks good.

~~~Lighting my tank is simple since it is low light. I am going to use two 10 watt compact flourescent bulbs by *Lights Of America*. For $10 I get enough lighting to grow the plants I need and to bring out the best colors. WalMart has been known to carry them quite often and for a good price. In my opinion these bulbs are better for plants than the strip bulbs due to the Kelvin(K) rating on these compact flourescents are usually 6700K-10,000K.

~~~There is never a question to be asked about filtration. AquaClear has to be the best hang on back filter around. They act very similar to canister filters in many ways. You can change the media to your liking-you can add more or less biological, mechanical, or chemical filteration media. The filter pushes water through each compartment at different speeds-that you can set-for optimal filtration. At petsmart.com you can get the AquaClear 20for less than $20. That makes this a budget filter for a 10g aquarium.

~~~There will be no end to this tank. Sure I may get finished with the planting and the scaping but it will not be done. There will be more for me to research and discover. Hopefully this tank can help me along the way in the discovery of some of these unknown things. 

-James From Cali​


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

you may want to increase the amount of plants in there. its kind of bare.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

@[email protected] said:


> you may want to increase the amount of plants in there. its kind of bare.


An increase in plants will happen as the funds allow. This is as budgeted as I can possibly go. Getting plants when I can.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

*Author Side Note: Article I*

*At the end of the month a new article is created for that month. During the month the articles would have Author Side Notes for the previous article. These side nots will include plant stocking, fish stocking, fert addition, etc. without going into detail.*


I plan on using HC for the tank instead of a Mariselia sp.
I will have 2x 2L CO2 containers next to the tank


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Hm just a heads up isn't NH4 ammonium? haha.
So want to experiment with HC rather than the low light proven mariselea?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I went up a mountain in Connecticut last weekend.... 
Got an interesting picture that might work as hardscape.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Viettxboii said:


> Hm just a heads up isn't NH4 ammonium? haha.
> So want to experiment with HC rather than the low light proven mariselea?


Is it? Learn something new everyday I guess. And yes, HC is my plant of choice just cause its not a normal everday low light plant



mistergreen said:


> I went up a mountain in Connecticut last weekend....
> Got an interesting picture that might work as hardscape.



I do like the hardscape(mainly the rocks). Now to the drawing board.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

*Author Side Note: Article I*

I have Meshed the picture provided[by *Mistergreen*] with the previous design. I'm going to incorporate the rock element with the wood element. Now its just a matter of what plants to use- again. I am set on HC, Ceylon Hygro, and Java Moss. Not sure on what else yet.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

*Article I: Continued*



@[email protected] said:


> you may want to increase the amount of plants in there. its kind of bare.


*[@[email protected], your wish has been granted]*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​
In a weekly routine to WalMart to see if they got any good plants I stumbled across one of the employees tossing plants out. I asked what was the reason and she had told me that they were not being sold so we are tossing these older ones out. I, who loves taking "trash" and making it into a treasure, had asked if I could have them. The lady had told me that if I could hide them in my bag they are mine. So I put them in my bag wrapped in my overshirt. I was really surprised by how much I really got. Here some pics.


























1~_Anubias barteri_
2~_Echinodorus cordifolius_ ??????
3~HC???
4~_Hygrophila polysperma _'Ceylon'
5~_Cryptocoryne wendtii var._ Bronze
6~_Crinum thianum_
7~_Echinodorus argentensis_ ?????

Maybe someone can make sure Im right on all guesses:
2









3









7


----------



## ununknown (Mar 26, 2008)

James From Cali said:


> ..Thus I plan on understocking with two Honey Dwarf Gourami's and possibly some Red Cherry Shrimp..


I highly advise you get Opaline gouramis instead of Honey Dwarf Gourami's. Consider yourself warned!!


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Opaline Gourami's, Gold Gourami's, and Blue Gouramis all get to 6 inches. They are the same species of fish except different colors. Im sure Im in no danger with two small two inch fish.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

#7: Echinodorus don't sprout from bulbs...I think it's a green Nuphar Japonica, or an Aponogeton of some sort...


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Well the leaves are very similar to swords, also I had gotten it with the Plant Identification Tag and it said Echinodorus argentensis(Argentine Sword) but I dont trust WalMart.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

More pics. The tank is overstocked but this is a transition tank until their new home is set up.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

#7 does not look like a bulb to me? I'd say it's an Echinodorus sp, IMO- and argentenis is a good guess for now; hard to say when it's still so small though?

Nice score on the free plants, James! Why'd you have to hide them if she gave them to you, though...?


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

lauraleellbp said:


> #7 does not look like a bulb to me? I'd say it's an Echinodorus sp, IMO- and argentenis is a good guess for now; hard to say when it's still so small though?
> 
> Nice score on the free plants, James! Why'd you have to hide them if she gave them to you, though...?


Mainly cause if someone was interested[me] then it would be still considered up for sale. And she didnt feel like bagging them I guess.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

the issue with a 10G is that it's small.. To make the visuals harmonious, You should get small leaved plants to fit the proportions of a 10G. 
It's like you don't use a 30 point type/font to write a book report.

You should look into hair grass, any grass like plants, Val subulata, HC, HM, narrow leaf Java Ferns, Moss, a few stems... You're good to go.
Bury the rocks.. It'll look more natural.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

mistergreen said:


> the issue with a 10G is that it's small.. To make the visuals harmonious, You should get small leaved plants to fit the proportions of a 10G.
> It's like you don't use a 30 point type/font to write a book report.
> 
> You should look into hair grass, any grass like plants, Val subulata, HC, HM, narrow leaf Java Ferns, Moss, a few stems... You're good to go.
> Bury the rocks.. It'll look more natural.


Im going to be swithching alot of things out but for now this is it. Alot of the plants are already taken out and sent to my neighbors tank and soon the fish will be moved. Im thinking about some Vallisneria or Saggitaria. I found rocks I like a lot more so those will be changing out soon enough. I think the new plant list will be:

_Rotala sp. Green
Saggitaria subulata_
HC

I think that might be it too. Simplicity is the key.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

the bulb plant is an onion plant...they grow very well once established and can reach up to 2ft or more in length


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

rountreesj said:


> the bulb plant is an onion plant...they grow very well once established and can reach up to 2ft or more in length


Thanks , Im aware hehehe


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

James -

I am interested in how this one turns out. I wonder if I have anything that you could experiment with in this tank. My tank is a high light tank with co2 injection, etc. I'll see if I can put a list together of what I have as far as plants, and maybe you can give them a try if you find something that might work? Let me know.


----------



## Gerald the Mouse (Jun 19, 2006)

James From Cali said:


> Opaline Gourami's, Gold Gourami's, and Blue Gouramis all get to 6 inches. They are the same species of fish except different colors. Im sure Im in no danger with two small two inch fish.


Pfft, no danger. I had two dwarf gouramis in my 15g a while back, and even with many hiding places they still tore each other to threads. IMO: Don't get two gouramis. They're like bettas, they fight to the death.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Male gouramis are often territorial with each other. If you stock them in trios (1m + 2f) like with swordtails, however, you should be OK.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

BiscuitSlayer said:


> James -
> 
> I am interested in how this one turns out. I wonder if I have anything that you could experiment with in this tank. My tank is a high light tank with co2 injection, etc. I'll see if I can put a list together of what I have as far as plants, and maybe you can give them a try if you find something that might work? Let me know.


If you shoot me a PM with a list of plants that you would like experimented with I would take a look and I will let you know of what I would want to try out. I also would want to try a method of acclimating plants to the new tank water in order to provide them a easier transition, especially from Highh Light and CO2.



Gerald the Mouse said:


> Pfft, no danger. I had two dwarf gouramis in my 15g a while back, and even with many hiding places they still tore each other to threads. IMO: Don't get two gouramis. They're like bettas, they fight to the death.


I am going to get a Male and Female. I definitely want just two fish; at the most 3. If not Gourami's what would you suggest? Im actually open to most if not all fish(ugly or not, I have a thing for *Ugly Beautiful* fish).



lauraleellbp said:


> Male gouramis are often territorial with each other. If you stock them in trios (1m + 2f) like with swordtails, however, you should be OK.


Well like stated above I want there to be just 2, maybe 3, fish. The reason is I want the plants to be the focus and the fish to just accent them more.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Im going to do a sand substrate so that will be updated soon hopefully.

HC


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

*Article II: The Purpose*

This tank will be used strictly for one thing. Breeding *Long Finned Gold Zebra Danio*(_*Brachydanio rerio*_) for store credit at a Local Fish Store. This would help me for getting other aquariums setup as I will build that credit. Currently I have what I believe is two males and a female _*Brachydanio rerio*_. This should help start it. I will purchase three more of this splendid fish as I get more funds. For anyone that wants to know, I will be feeding the fish *Omega-One Super Color Flakes* and Baby Brine Shrimp.

I also have many more plants. I had posted on my HC, well now I want to add a couple more plants that may or may not grow in my tank. I have, for plants: _*Elocharis montevidensis, Elocharis acicularis, Bacopa monnieri, Lobelia cardinalis*_. These are all purchases of WalMart(staying in budget) and I will constantly post new statistics as I find things. So far the *Elocharis montevidensis* and _*Elocharis acicularis*_ are in bad shaped, but that will change hopefully. 

I had bought a second 10 watt *Lights Of America* compact fluorescent. I should have 1wpg after figuring the restrike. I am definitely going to see how these plants do under this lighting as this is quite low. Fertilizers are non exsistant in this tank. I will have an overstocked tank eventually and they should help with NO3 in this tank. I will also be setting up my DIY CO2 ASAP. The substrate will remain the basic black gravel over the potting soil as that seems to be working quite well. 

The scaping will change as I thought it would look alot better with the plants in there and I was wrong. I am going to remove some of the rock and rearrange what is left. I am taking a big chance in the making of this tank, as far as plants go. It will either make or break me. I will be looking toward your support, constructive criticism, and comments on my tank. Now on toward the pictures.









*Full tank shot*








*Lobelia cardinalis*








*HC*








*Right side of tank*








*Left side of tank*








* Me enjoying examining the tank(flash is on, tank lights were on aswell)*

I just also wanted to thank you great members of TPT for getting me to where I am. I learned a great deal within one year of being on this site. Thanks so much.

-James From Cali


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

give those guys plenty of CO2.

I just though up of some rare fish for you to breed.. try 
* badis, dario dario

* wild bettas like b. albimarginata, b. macrostoma.. They're pricey but you can fetch good money for the babies.

* or something simpler, corydas habrorus.. They're small and are sought after.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> I'd grow the moss wall out with the Peacock, not the Java. I've got a Taiwan moss wall going right now that I'm pretty pleased with.
> 
> The Java will look more unkempt and stringy, and will probably get tangled up with the Peacock and make a mess, unless that's what you're going for. If it were me I wouldn't introduce it into the tank at all.
> 
> What are you going to use as the "structure" for the wall? I've been contemplating the black insect screen that goes on your window... just an idea.


i have used that window screen before, but it is to flimsy and hard to keep the moss sandwiched in it for my liking


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

mistergreen said:


> give those guys plenty of CO2.
> 
> I just though up of some rare fish for you to breed.. try
> * badis, dario dario
> ...


My CO2 will be up soon hopefully. Most of those would have to be ordered online or special ordered. I would keep those on my list just in case.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

*Full tank shot*








*New aquascape*








*Some HC*








*Some Dwarf Hairgrass(right side)*








*Dwarf Hairgrass(left side)*








*Bacopa monnieri(above shot)*








*Lobelia cardinalis(above shot)*








*Giant Hairgrass(above shot)*


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Is the tank really so yellow? I see no driftwood, so is it peat below the gravel? Or a warm-colored lightbulb?


----------



## OhNo123 (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm guessing he has regular incandesant bulbs


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

he said he wants wild bettas, maybe he is using almond leaf extract. (?)


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

they are probably standard compact fluorescent screw in bulbs, they are pretty yellow


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

FrostyNYC said:


> Is the tank really so yellow? I see no driftwood, so is it peat below the gravel? Or a warm-colored lightbulb?


There is potting soil under the gravel. That is why the water is yellow. The bulbs are [I think] 5,000K-6,700K.



OhNo123 said:


> I'm guessing he has regular incandesant bulbs


Nope. Cant stand the things. Not cost effective and dont do s*** for plants.



@[email protected] said:


> he said he wants wild bettas, maybe he is using almond leaf extract. (?)


If I decide to get the Bettas evenentually I will have IAL but for now I dont.



clwatkins10 said:


> they are probably standard compact fluorescent screw in bulbs, they are pretty yellow


The bulbs are crisp white.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

ahh, i thought about using potting soil one time, sounds interesting


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

ah, you're going 'el natural'..
I have 2 tanks that's el natural. I use sun light to supplement the regular lights.. In the summer, my 5G gets nothing but sun.
You don't need CO2 if the lights are low wattage but it sure does help with the HC & hair grass. DIY CO2 works fine...

The soil will produce some CO2 as well but not much.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

clwatkins10 said:


> ahh, i thought about using potting soil one time, sounds interesting


The first week I had the tank with potting soil and water it cycled on its own. So far it is working for me.



mistergreen said:


> ah, you're going 'el natural'..
> I have 2 tanks that's el natural. I use sun light to supplement the regular lights.. In the summer, my 5G gets nothing but sun.
> You don't need CO2 if the lights are low wattage but it sure does help with the HC & hair grass. DIY CO2 works fine...
> 
> The soil will produce some CO2 as well but not much.


My HC has a little algae on it but that may be from the Giant Hairgass. I definitely want to try and set it up by next week but I still need silicone. I did not know that potting soild will produce CO2(even a little).


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

keep your lights to a minimum until your tank is more mature... Algae is a big issue with these tanks at first.

it's not the soil that produces co2, it's the bacteria.
There are lots of different types that produce different gases. H2SO2 (sulfur/egg smell) is another one... Watch out for that... High organic soils will rot under certain conditions.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

James From Cali said:


> I definitely want to try and set it[ DIY CO2] up by next week but I still need silicone.


What do you need the silicone for? I'm assuming "it" was your DIY setup. Can't say as I used any in my rig.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

@*mistergreen*-I keep my tank lights on for 6 hours until I have CO2 because I want as minimum algae as possible.

@*eyebeatbadgers*-Yes for my DIY CO2. I want to make sure there will be no leaks.I dont trust my handy work lol.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

hmmm... you using it to plug up the top of the soda bottles?

Instead of investing in silicone, I'd try an 11/64" drill bit. Your local hardware store will sell them individually if you don't have many tools around the house, and can be bought for a couple bucks. 

You can drill the caps without a drill too, just using your hands. Once you drill a nice hole, clean up any bits sticking off with a sharp knife, and pull the tubing through with some needle-nose pliers (those can be bought too very inexpensively). This will provide you a very leak free seal every time. I've drilled probably ten different bottle caps with this method and each one holds gas like a champ. 

If you need silicone from drilling any other way, believe me, you're leaking CO2. Silicone just won't seal around the vinyl and plastic worth a crap.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

keep the lights to 4 hours.

get some MTS (snails) for the soil.. They're like earthworms in the garden... They're free if you ask nicely from your lfs.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> If you need silicone from drilling any other way, believe me, you're leaking CO2. Silicone just won't seal around the vinyl and plastic worth a crap.


gorilla glue works pretty good. A few bucks from the hardware store.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Well my neighbor has silicone but she is not home, not for a couple of days. I'd rather get it free then spend money lol. I didnt know that silicone would leak still. I will check my tubing in the actually hole in a minute to see how tight it is. 

MG- My lfs \(petsmart) got new gravel and filter and have no MTS, just ponds. Other stores wont give me any. For what reason Im not sure.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

James From Cali said:


> I will check my tubing in the actually hole in a minute to see how tight it is.


If you can get in the hole without needing pliers, it isn't going to seal. I tried using just one side of a pair of scissors once, because I didn't have the right drill bit, and after several attempts realized it was quite pointless. I had a tight fit, but getting a perfectly round hole is a lot harder than I thought it would be. I tried siliconing the scissor made hole a few different ways with varying results, but ultimately leaks develop over time, and probably initially too to some degree. 

Tell ya what, I'll mail you my drill bit in a regular envelope if you want it ( I think that's okay in the mail, right?) . I've got pressurized now and really have no use for it anymore.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> If you can get in the hole without needing pliers, it isn't going to seal. I tried using just one side of a pair of scissors once, because I didn't have the right drill bit, and after several attempts realized it was quite pointless. I had a tight fit, but getting a perfectly round hole is a lot harder than I thought it would be. I tried siliconing the scissor made hole a few different ways with varying results, but ultimately leaks develop over time, and probably initially too to some degree.
> 
> Tell ya what, I'll mail you my drill bit in a regular envelope if you want it ( I think that's okay in the mail, right?) . I've got pressurized now and really have no use for it anymore.


Thanks. I got everything sealed up but would need an extra CO2 bottle for my future 5g shrimp tank. I am will pm you now.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

*Article II: CO2 and Propagation Tank*

*[Sorry for all the bad pics :redface:]*

I have gotten my CO2 ready-need yeast for mixture though- and will be done tomorrow. I have some regular blue silicone tubing for this. I am using a Brass T valve to connect the two generators. There is a check valve and a airstone. Will be getting a suction cup to keep it angainst the glass. I will post the mixture as I am making it tomorrow.









*Two generators connected with a T valve*

I also will be breeding Rosy Red Minnows in my 55g Plant propagation tank. Right now I have some Lotus, aponogeton, and onion plant bulbs. I have a mature onion plant and a stem of anacharis. More on this as time goes by.









*55g Plant Propagation/Feeder fish breeding*


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

CO2 will be up tonight!


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

James From Cali said:


> I definitely want to try and set it up by next week but I still need silicone. I did not know that potting soild will produce CO2(even a little).


You don't need silicone to set up the DIY bottle. I used a glue gun, and it worked fine.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

*Article II: Algae and Recovery*

The _Elocharis montevidensis_ has some serious alga issues. I am going to try and get some excel soon through my apartment manager in order to solve this. Im thinking this is cause for a spot treatment. I am also going to try and keep the alga from spreading to my HC. This was to be expected so I am not too angery about it. My alga battles will be documented.

On the plus side my _Elocharis acicularis_ seems to be doing so much better. Its more green now since I had my DIY CO2 up. Im thinking that it might just grow for me now. My _Brachydanio rerio_ are finally eating aswell. They are eating a small ammount but I think it may be from the cooler temperature. At night the water drops to about 65*F and during the day it gets to about 73*F. I wonder how this may affect the breeding. If this would, like in crocodiles, determine the gender ratio of the fry.









*Not yellow tinted in person. The camera gives it the yellow tint.*









*Hairgrass is revoering and hopefully will grow.*









*Brachydanio rerio is hard to take a picture of. Too quick for comfort.*









*You can see the alga in this picture. It is mainly growing on the Elocharis montevidensis.*


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

FrostyNYC said:


> You don't need silicone to set up the DIY bottle. I used a glue gun, and it worked fine.


I will try the glue gun methhod next time. For now I used silicone and it seems to be working greatly.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

the silicone will work for a few months and then it'll peel off the plastic... 

And you might want a few otos in the tank.. They love that type of algae.
But they might eat any zebra fish eggs though...
Or maybe shrimps even... But the shrimps might eat the eggs too.. I think my otos spawned last night when I saw a bunch of shrimps gathering around 2 wiggling otos.

If the shrimps didn't get the eggs, the snails will.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I will see about some otos as the tank matures. I wouldnt think that Otto's would eat eggs


----------



## phatpanduh (Feb 17, 2008)

I have never heard of ottos eating eggs there are known to rarely snake on worms but I havn't read them ever eating eggs. You should post up a link of where you found that.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I had added 3x _Aponogeton_ bulbs to the tank from my Propogation 10! tank. 

I think the idea behind Oto's eating eggs come from how the savenge across surfaces and may kill the eggs by cleaning them off. Just a thought.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Good choice on the bulbs. Those things would grow in a toilet if you didn't flush it for long enough....

Anyway, they do get huge though. I've got a gigantic one in my 29 gallon. And they have a root system to match the size.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Yes they do. I just wanted to get them to sprout and I thought, a CO2 tank that gets an extra burst in morning and afternoon would be great. These are going to be sold off any way but Im curious how to really propogate them. I will post that in my other thread though since that would be more relevant.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

*There are aponogetons behind the rock. We will see what species soon.*









*This is what I plan on having. Blyxa Japonica right behind the rock and some HM on each side of it. It will be part of a theme.*

*Plants will be courtesy of BiscuitSlayer and kvntran *


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I had talen a look at my HC, Dwarf Hairgrass, and Giant Hairgrass.All three species have shown some excellent root growth. The roots are white and healthy and the HC is growing. The Dwarf Hairgrass is still questionable as to if it will spread. But this should end the debate on whether or not these will do well in this type of setup. You have to remember that I am not dosing Macros(NPK) or Micros. I do overfeed though. My CO2 seems to be working well, especially with these CO2 burst in the morning and afternoon.

Here is where it gets strane though. My Bacopa had some leaves die off. The Lobelia is in some sort of dormant mode. I guess I will see what happens.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Did some rescaping because I want to use some _Blyxa japonica_ in a 'Peek-A-Boo' matter. It will come out of behind the rock so I think it will look nice.









*New scape!*








*In Through the left side*








*In Through the right side*








*Right side*








*Center. See how active the B. rerio are?!*








*Left side*


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

*4/11/08 Diy Co2*

My DIY CO2 has been working great. I had timed it and counted and it is giving off +/- 96bpm. I had forgot to mention what recipe I am using sp sprry. I am using 2 cups sugar, 1/4 teaspoon yeast, and water. I run the tubing directly into the intake of my Aquaclear 20. My pH went from 7.6 to 7.2 so it did not becme a major situation.

Thanks


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Of course the grasses are not red but it made the picture look funky and its just a sketch . The plants in this sketch are(Foreground-Background)

_Eleocharis acicularis
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Micranthemum umbrosum
Lobelia Cardinalis
Aponogeton sp.
Blyxa Japonica
Eleocharis montevidensis 
Hygrophila sp. 
Bacopa monnieri _

There is also an unidentified plant coming my way so that will be added into the mix somewhere .


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

*Written Update*

A couple of things came to mind last night and this morning. Danios are a type of minnow, thus would prefer to bing in a large school rather than a small shoal. This seems to be true for most fish actually. I thought and thought and thought and finally came to a conclusion that a *overstocked species only* tank is best for most schoolers. Now in a 10g aquarium iit is harder to maintain water parameters but given the right circumstances it would be a feasible plan. I know that I can fit 10 Danio in this tank with no problem but I want to see my boundary- within limit and safety of the fish. If I can double the ammount of fish I know I can sustain not only would I know what can be handled but would make things very natural for the fish. Im really looking for opinions, thoughts, criticism, experiences, etc. on this.

The new layout serves a purpose aswell. Not only will it be nice to look at it is very functional. On the right side, there will be nothing but HC. It provides the swimming space for many fish yet provides cover for fry, injured, timid fish, and inverts. My Danios have already taken more interest in swimming in other swimming levels rather than just the top. I will record the different behaviors for all experiments.

If anyone has noticed I am not only experimenting with plant adaptability but now with fish behavior and reactions to surrounding enviroment. Thanks everyone for looking!


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I just added 2 more of the Long Finned Gold Zebra Danios, 6 Zebra Danios, and 1 Oto


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Quick shot I took just now.


----------



## pleco4me (Apr 10, 2007)

No Offense, but you need more of a hardscape and some better plant choice.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I want to keep the tank simple and my plant choices are fine IMO. Why would I need better choices for plants may I ask? I appreciate the critique though


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey I just have a quick question. What do you do with your nets, algae scrapers, etc. after they've been in the water? Do you have a towel that you wipe them off with, do you lay them down on a towel, or do you just leave it on a dry surface?

Nice tank!


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

My algae scraper is my hand lol. My net is rarely used but I just rinse it off and take a blow dryer off to dry it. I use a towel for the purposes you had asked aswell. My tank is far from nice. Too much Diatoms on the wall and I am just not happy with it right now......but Im never happy with it. I wanted to update what is in my tank btw:

Fauna:11x _Brachydanio rerio_(5 Gold, 6 Regular), _Otocinclus affinis_
Flora:_Eleocharis acicularis, Hemianthus callitrichoides, Micranthemum umbrosum, Lobelia Cardinalis, Aponogeton sp., Eleocharis montevidensis, Hygrophila polysperma, Bacopa monnieri, Taxiphyllum alternans_


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Do what I do, 
Plant almost randomly (kind of).. let it grow out... Replant the cuttings.. Let it grow into a jungle.. and then trim it the way you want the tank to look...

Basically, don't plan too much...


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I try not to plan it xD. I'm just a very organized person and really dont like not having a plan. Im going to do that tomorrow I guess though cause I did get some rock that I like better and maybe it would look nicer with a more defined fore/mid/background.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Have something in mind.. but don't forget you're dealing with something organic here. It's a stylistic/philosophic issue more than anything.. Some people like their tank super manicured. I'm more bosai tree in thinking. If the branch wants to go that way, I'll help it along.

I'll show you my 10G when I get the chance. It's in the process of growing out.. I haven't trimmed/manicured it yet.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Now that sounds a little better(the bonsai method). I did it last night with rearranging everything and adding more hardscape. Some of the HC and Dwarf Hairgrass is floating right now and its getting on my nerves BUT I will have to stress bout that another time lol.


----------



## McgJosh (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm kind of following that method with my own tank, and I am in the growout period as well. It also helps you find what will grow in your tank before you plan your whole tank around that plant.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Yeah. From Fastest growth to slowest growth in my tank it is followed:

HC, Dwarf Hairgrass, Giant Hairgrass, Aponogeton, Moneywort, Cardinal Plant

Kinda weird if you ask me. Having new plants I will see what happens.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

So going with the advice to just let it grow like a jungle and dont plan it out to much here it is!









*Walking up to the tank*








*The full tank shot, unorganized and all*
















*My Aponogetons have sprouted. These are sprouting a little more weirder than my last ones, however.*








*Dwarf Hygro Courtesy of kvntran*








*Baby Tears Courtesy of kvntran*








*Flame Moss Courtesy of kvntran*


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I was doing some research on my local tap/drinking water and found somewhat recent numbers. These are from 2005 and I cant really find too much more recent:

Well Water
NO3:N/D-13ppm
Total Coliform Bacteria:0.85%
Sulfate:3.0-18ppm
Zinc:N/D-16ppm
Hardness:74-175ppm
Sodium:16-41ppm
Calcium:15-37ppm
Magnesium:8.2-23ppm

Just for a reference for myself and others so I dont have to constantly look it up if the conversation arises


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

*4/16/2008 Danio Experiment*

All 11 _Brachydanio rerio_ have been doing exactly what I thought they would. Instead of swimming in the upper strata they been swimming middle to lower strat. This has been a challenge for me. They swim too quickly and have been uprooting my Dwarf Hairgrass and HC. I thinkuntil everything grows out I will only add another Oto so the one has a friend. Fortunately the Danio have been schooling quite well. More to come as time goes by, their behavior may change.

As far as the plants, I am curious as to what type of Aponogeton I have.The leafs that have sprouted are not like those I have seen on previous Aponogetons. The Bacopa is one of my slowest growers which is odd. My Lobelia is growing nicer, greener, round leaf's and I am wondering if it will take long for it to "Bush". Of course more information on my plant progress will come.

I'm thinking I will get some Ghost Shrimp. Two reasons, one, to experiments with temperature and Ghost Shrimp longevity in the more unideal conditions; two, to use them to control excess fodd so I dont get a breakut of MTS and Pond Snails.

I'm runing out of room for plants, though!  :bounce:  :bounce:


----------



## tylercrawford (Feb 1, 2008)

good job!

thats a lot of aponogeton . . . I have 3 bulbs in my 10g and they kind of took over!


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks. Yeah the one is starting to grow longer leaves but not wider. They wont be in this tank for that long. They will go to my other 10g, a 29g, and maybe a 55g and then whatever is left will get sold.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

You can check out the progress here aswell:

Blogspot- JFC Aquatics


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

I bought a pack of those bulbs from petsmart, and out of one pack I had at least three different species of plants. Pretty cool if you ask me


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Its cool but its making me frustrated hahaha. I like how I have all these grassy like plants in this tank. Its something I like. For some reason I think I have a really good idea on where these tanks are heading already because of the looks, but it all depends on these aponogetons .


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

*4/17/08 Aponogeton Watch *









*My Oto and some MTS*








*Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Bronze'*

Now to the point of this post. Just updateing the Aponogeton growth that I have been witnessing and still being confused by.

4/15/08








4/17/08









And it is getting this coloring as well









Any ideas cause I am stumped


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Perhaps the bulbs aren't really Aponogetons and can't be grown submerged?


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Im pretty sure they are aponogetons because they are the same bulbs I have used previously and are identicle. I think it just may be a species I havent encountered or it may be too soon to tell. The coloring is more of a natural coloring and not that of it dying either.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Looking at the plant as it grew even more since the photo there is a definite visual on most of the leafs. You can see where the petiole meets with the leaf and I think I may have a more narrow leaf version. Perhaps something down the line of _Aponogeton longiplumulosus, Aponogeton capuroni_,(because of color) _Aponogeton natans_. Still too soon to make a definite identification.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

It could also be _Aponogeton Boivinianus_


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice catch. I been doing searches on aponogetons all day, I cant believe I skipped that one lol. It might be it looks like the leaves would grow into that. Only time can tell so we will see.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i'm pretty sure that's not boivianus. since my boivianus' new growth develop slightly curled leaves from the start then open up to a wider form.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Well how you described that it is similar to mine.The leaves are curled when first sprouting and then they get wider as time goes by. Who knows it may be boivianus.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

They are broadening now and there is a flower stalk too. I will get pictures of the flower when it blooms


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

And the Aponogeton has been doing well, for instance look at this pic.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Well I just recieved plants from BiscuitSlayer. All but the _Blyxa japonica_ came in fantastic. So here is the new flora:

_Eleocharis acicularis
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Micranthemum umbrosum
Lobelia Cardinalis
Aponogeton sp.
Eleocharis montevidensis
Hygrophila polysperma
Bacopa monnieri
Taxiphyllum alternans
Ludwigia repens
Rotala indica
Cryptocoryne wendtii _'Bronze'

Now for captionalized pictures lol.









*New plants right as soon as I got them. I had just placed them in the tank until I had time.*








*Right side of the tank after getting the plants*








*Left side of the tank after getting the plants*








*The Rotala indica*








*The plants have been arranged*








*The planted Ludwigia repens*








*The Rotala that have bee planted and arranged*
















*The leftover Ludwigia repens*








*The Rotala from above*








*Top view of Bacopa*








*Aponogeton Flower*


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

JFC -

Wow! That stuff actually helped fill in some spots!

I am bummed that the blyxia didn't make it, since that was the point of the shipment. Maybe I packed it wrong or something.

It will be interesting to see how the plants I sent work out. They are going to go through quite the trasitition. From a high tech to a low tech. Should be interesting to watch. I hope they work out and do well for you. The two plants that did survive were two of the fastest growers I keep. In another week, I could probably send a brand new batch. LOL


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

LOL, I need to get my other tank setup. It is getting crazy in the tank although the Danio dont seem to mind. They are enjoying every ounce of the plant mass lol. In hinesty that had to be the best packaging I have seen. The paper towel was wet which kept the plants from drying out and they were zip lock and no air in the bag.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

I wonder if not having any air in the bag, specifically for the blyxia, might have lead to its demise. 

Glad to hear your danios are happy.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Hmm not sure I recieved Blyxa before in very similar packaging(not as neat). Maybe it is one of those hard to transition plants that once it has a certain nutrient or has had better it doesnt do so well. Maybe in a few months after I start selling things off then I will pay for some more and see how it does


----------



## chonhzilla (Apr 22, 2008)

nice 10 thumbs-up!


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Its getting to be a jungle. When I do my first trim I will have another tank(not my own) to start spreading the joy around.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Woahhhh:icon_eek:

Hope the HC does well...mine died after a couple weeks


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Its doing really well. The growth slowed down a bit due to me planting in small clumps. The DH on the other hand seems to be losing its coloring and is yellowing. The Ludwigis started to lose some leafs but the rotala seems to be acclimating better.


----------



## groyed69 (Apr 18, 2008)

Been reading your posts from the first page, James from Cali; nice tank! Glad you went for the 'Let it grow' process. Interesting to note that, you've decided to go with Blyxa Japonica for that 'peek-a-boo' behind the rock look. IMHO, Blyxa tend to be very sensitive it wilts faster than any other plants, plus it really needs a mature substrate (with lots of nutrients within the soil). I give the substrate an added boost by adding Ferro tablets to promote root growth. I normally trim back the roots before planting (makes sticking them in the soil easier).

I'm using a mixture of potting soil and Gex (alternative from ADA Amazonia II) soil for shrimps coupled with a layer of pea gravel on top. The soil has been aged in a previous tank though. In my tank, my shrimp crew helps aerate the substrate by continuous picking /digging the substrate's top layer.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Blyxa will be one of those plants on a to try list lol. Right now I need to get my tanks situated (and set up), let the plants grow out more, and get things started. Thanks for the info on your tank because I actually been thinking about making my other tank for shrimp. My substrate would be something dow the lines of yours except not capped with anything else. Also thanks for the info on the blyxa japonica. It will help me  

Btw welcome to TPT


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Okay, quick pic updates(and I mean I took all four within the like 5 minutes.

Needs to be scaped and grown out. I need to get in there and clean the walls off as the Oto is like stuffed(its stomach looks like it will explode).









The view from the living room of my other 10g tank.









Kitchen view









A ghost shrimp, my camera does not take Macros well. So I used flash so She can be distinguished. She is berried and the eggs are turning yellow. :\


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Danio Tank:
(no big changes as far as anything, just different layout)









Gourami and Snail Tank:
(Currently has 4x Ghost Shrimp, A Blue Mystery Snail, and a Young Male Blue Paradise Gourami, final stocking, maybe a Clam)


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

looks good.
I'm surprised you have shrimps left with a paradise fish in there.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

He is small and he been chasing them but he dont mind. They just ghosties for clean up. Im mainly worried about the snail. It is actually my friends replacement snail for the tank because he likes them and his last one died. The Gourami has been picked on but yet has the nicest fins at the store. Being the smallest in the tank I picked him cause he is younger and I will have him for a while and maybe he can be the reason to keep solitary fish again.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Okay so a little written update:

Tank#1:
**4 Zebra Danios died(unknow reason)*
**Changed the layout, again*
**Hygrophila polysperma doubled and is the cause of layout change*
**Fry have been noticed but never seen again, maybe one day they will be caught!*
**New Growth has been seen on rotala after it started dieing off*
**HM(not MU) has been filling out more.*

Tank#2
**Three out of five ghost shrimp are alive lol*
* *Snail is doing very well*
**Am using native plants in the tank for now but soon will have Hygrophila polysperma in there.*
**Ludwigia is still alive*
**My male Paradise Fish has made a bubble nest and him and the female(???) have been relaxing under it. *
**Male Paradise Fish has extremely beautiful colors and markings*

Lights on both tanks are ran from 10:00AM-Noon, Hour Blackout, then 1:00PM-7:00PM. The tanks get 10% Daily WC's.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

just a suggestion for taking pictures, find the focus point of your camera, and shoot from that distance. otherwise its like looking through a pair of glasses you dont need.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks, will do. I just have been taking quickies since I been having to sneak the camera lol. Been grounded off of it for a month.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

Not to sound too curious but why?


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Lol, Trying to teach myself to drive. I kinda crashed into a tree lol(barely though). I got no TV, no camera, no friends for a week(mom dont even want me around cause I bug her), and no access to any other electronical devices and vehicular objects lol.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Here are two pics. One of the gourami(w/ flash) before the change and one of the tank now. He has made a bubble nest and been wrapping himself around the female. Good times ahead lol.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

pretty nice looking tank..
Your paradise fish has potential too. Feed it plenty of live and frozen foods to get good color.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Some new pics.

The Danios had died off one by one and the remaining two went to my neighbors 20L for her zebra school in hopes that they wont die. Now there is a male(soon to also be a female) Golden Wonder Killifish in the tank. Here is there Diatom filled home.









Flame Moss after retieing it to this wood. 









Some of the hygro. I plan on using the hygro in all areas of the tank. It will be a foreground, mid ground, and background plant. I got the idea from my neighbor who wanted to do the same thing with some swords but this is much more controllable.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh and the diatoms that I have. Side and back glass.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey James- Happy Birthday!


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Awws....thanks Lauralee. Yesterday was my brakthrough with the Hygrophila and the point that HC decided to die off. So it was a good day.

About the Hygrophila I want some parts to continue to grow straight to the surface like seaweed, IDK, I think itwill look natural. If not its called trimming.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

The new stock for this tank due to the constant downhill effects of the danios are 2 Golden Wonder Killis and a female Betta.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

she looks real nice.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

She has to be the prettiest female I seen at my petsmart. I got her for my B-Day on impulse buy lol.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Well for my 18th birthday my neighbor couldn't keep up with the maintnence of a 29g tank. Now its mine . So I moved the "female" betta and the 2 Striped Panchax Killifish to this tank.


_*After filling up this tank and putting the fish in I was tired.*_









*It seemed to have paid off though.*









*Even the snail is happy, mainly cause the paradise fish are not bothering him.*

















More to come.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Well I found some driftwood(Pics farther down) I really like so I removed the rocks and I soon will start to plan it out. Its just going to growout as much as it can(with as low as the lighting is lol) before the scape is put into place.









_*Anubias barteri*_








_*Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Bronze'*_

My snail is in heaven lol. I need to get some cuttle bone because his shell is not looking so healthy and I am sure that that is a lack of calcium in the water column.

























I need an ID for this. I found it in my creek fully submerged. I am going to wait and see what it turns into.

The wood is currently soaking/sinking as of now. But which way do you prefer the wood. 

























Also which rocks would you choose for this tank. I like all three choices. Rock A I can find a bunch at the river, B I have a bunch of already, and C is everywhere.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

those crypts get huge, they are used as a background plant in my 20L and grow big enough for the leaves to begin growing out of the surface. 

i like rock B best.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

@[email protected] said:


> those crypts get huge, they are used as a background plant in my 20L and grow big enough for the leaves to begin growing out of the surface.
> 
> i like rock B best.


Thanks. I was moving towards Rock B aswell mainly because the color. The wood is a no go as it crumbled to pieces so now Im off to look for more. As for the crypts they will be going between rocks and wood and stay as a mid Ground plant. If they get to tall they will be moved to the back. I only intend on keeping 1-3 of those plants at the end of the tank plans.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I have read that testing rocks with vinegar will show if the rock will be okay for the tank. If the vinegar on the rock bubbles it has lime or causes acidity. I can't remember.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Yup thats right. I actually used some of the acid that people use to test if they are safe on them and it came out good. no fizzing or anything. The rocks are in the tank now and here is my stock:

Fish: 
*1~ _Betta splendens_ (Siamese Fighting Fish)
2~ _Aplocheilus lineatus_ (Striped Panchax Killifish, Golden Wonder Killifish)
5~ _Rasbora trilineata_(Three Lined Rasbora, Scissortail Rasbora)

Invertabrates:
1~ _Pomacea canaliculata_ (Apple Snail, Blue Apple Snail)

Plants:
_Hygrophila polysperma_ 'Ceylon' (Ceylon Hygro)
_Hygrophila polysperma_ (Dwarf Hygro)
_Rotala indica_ (Rotala Indica)
_Anubias barteri_ (Anubias Barteri)
_Cryptocoryne wendtii_ 'Bronze' (Bronze Cryptocoryne)

*The betta may be a male plakat and not a female splendens like had thought.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Got a blurry pic of the fast moving Rasbora and a somewhat decent pic of the Betta who hates the camera.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

And this is my fish complete diet; Flakes, tubifex worms, bloodworms, gammarus(baby shrimp), and algae wafers:


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

pH: 7.6
Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrate: 0-5ppm


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Okay so when I get the money I'm going to be on the lookout for some MicroSword for the tak. I got everything but that and it is the main plant for my design. Hopefully when the tank clears up I can take a picture. The plan is attached.

1~Anubias
2~Flame Moss
3~Argentine Sword
4~Hygrophila polysperma
5~Microsword


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

the tank will look good once you get the microsword in there, it really is screaming out for a foreground planting.


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)

looking good, though i would move that branch on the left and place it more on an angle, at the moment it seems 2 vertical. 
Not sure if i missed it but whats the lighting on the 29g?? I had microswords before and they are very tough to keep.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

really? i never got mine to carpet, but it never died either. its still in my tank shoved into an out-of-the-way spot growing slowly.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Bk828 said:


> looking good, though i would move that branch on the left and place it more on an angle, at the moment it seems 2 vertical.
> Not sure if i missed it but whats the lighting on the 29g?? I had microswords before and they are very tough to keep.


I will post a pic in a moment for ya. My bulb says 17 watt.



@[email protected] said:


> the tank will look good once you get the microsword in there, it really is screaming out for a foreground planting.





@[email protected] said:


> really? i never got mine to carpet, but it never died either. its still in my tank shoved into an out-of-the-way spot growing slowly.


That is the only thing that would seem problematic is the slow growth but if I could get it to grow then it would prove that it is not as light demanding as said. If not then I would get some UG(cant remember the name off hand).


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Argentine sword that I want to make my amain plant centerpiece.









Bk828, I had been trying to change that and I had done that today. Here is the new hardscape placement.









Marko, thanks for staying tuned in.


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)

much better, will look great covered in moss. My experience with microsword was in a 10g with 2.8wpg. It did grow slightly but the growth was very very very slow, for you to get a carpet out of it you are just better off getting 20 or so pots of it and just filling it in inch by inch. In the end i got rid of it because it couldnt over compete the green spot algae. On many boards people have trouble keeping and actually making the microswords thrive and grow into a carpet. Especially you got only 17w over a 29g thats just above .5wpg which is nothing at all. If you want to grow a larger variety of the plants then i would suggest a possible retrofit with the screw in cfl.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

wait wait wait, you only have .5wpg in that 29gal? are you planning on adding more?

my microsword is barely sending out runners in my 20L which has 3.25wpg and a 6.5wpg noon burst for 3 hours. and when i say bearly i mean 1 or 2 plantlets a month.


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)

^^ yup yupp

I suggest you try some other lower light plant. Dwarf clover is good with low light, but then again it is .5wpg. Up your lighting to atleast 1.5wpg+ and then you will be in better plant growing shape.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

A 29gal is a TALL tank- you definitely need more than 0.5 wpg. Especially if you want to grow any kind of foreground plant.

I'm probably going to get this fixture for my 29gal once I convert it to a planted tank, it's actually on sale right now: http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...5/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight30


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I was getting pretty good growth with my 30" 1X65 Coralife fixture. But changed to a 1X96 Coralife fixture and stuff is really taking of in my 29.

The 1X65 30" needs a new bulb, ( and it has the legs as well ) but if you are interested I would let it go cheap. I am $30 short on what I need for my new filter, so $30 Shipped.


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> A 29gal is a TALL tank- you definitely need more than 0.5 wpg. Especially if you want to grow any kind of foreground plant.
> 
> I'm probably going to get this fixture for my 29gal once I convert it to a planted tank, it's actually on sale right now: http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...5/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight30



That fixture you linked is pretty much a waste since it will only put you at 1.2wpg ... I would try the 1x65 or 1x96 fixture as stated above. It will give you more of a variety on the plants to grow without any issues.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

James originally started out this project with the goal of testing out low-light plants. That goal may have changed, but if not, IMO 1.2 wpg of T5 lighting would be perfect to continue along the same lines


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)

oopps sorry if thats so then yee.. That light for that price is pretty good. Plus it has that pink bulb, which from my experience does wonders for plant growth.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

Bk828 said:


> That fixture you linked is pretty much a waste since it will only put you at 1.2wpg ... I would try the 1x65 or 1x96 fixture as stated above. It will give you more of a variety on the plants to grow without any issues.


1x65 wouldnt be enough. in my 20L (which is the same footprint but not as tall) i have 1x65 for the whole day, but the fixture comes with 2x65 and the other is for a 3 hour noon burst. so a 96 would be good if use the whole day. if the difference isnt that much in price, i would reccomend the 96w.


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> 1x65 wouldnt be enough. in my 20L (which is the same footprint but not as tall) i have 1x65 for the whole day, but the fixture comes with 2x65 and the other is for a 3 hour noon burst. so a 96 would be good if use the whole day. if the difference isnt that much in price, i would reccomend the 96w.


True but once again as previously stated we are not sure if the OP wants to keep it low light or move to medium.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I am going to be adding more light before I get the microsword but I am also thinking of trying another foreground instead and try using but not too sure. Thanks Laura, I had that same fixture bookmarked.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Well I added a second bulb to the tank. So I have a 17 watt bulb and a 15 watt bulb. So thats 32 watts/29 gallons = 1.10(I rounded it lol long number). I will post a pic as soon as I upload them.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

*15 watt bulb*









*17 watt bulb*









*Both Bulbs*









*Anubias Barteri New leaf*









*Flame Moss doing well in low light.*


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I found out that my Female Betta is actually a Male Plakat. He makes bubble nests all the time so I guess for 3 bucks I cannot complain.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

im not suprised. it would have been a top-quality breeder female if it was a female (i have gone to a betta show, that would have been the best female ive seen). now its more realistic, though still an amazing fish.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Yes, he is very lively but now Im thinking I should isolate him, His eyes look kinda cloudy.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

both?
are they swollen?


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Both of them are. They dont look swollen but he was simming back and forth last night when I was watching them with the blacklight. When I noticed it I turned the main light(15 watt) on to se but he wouldnt stay still. I will check right now.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

They do look a little larger then usual. I got some API Melafix that cures a bacterial diseases, would this work for this? I had it work on another fish(Kribensis)


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

probably pop-eye. that means that either your tank isnt as clean as it should be, or it has fish TB. hope for the first. i would quarantine in a bare tank with a few plant clippings (from a different tank, and not nice ones you will want to put back since they are best thrown away). everything should be very easy to clean. medicate and change the water as much as allowed. i fought this with maracyn, but most antibiotics should work. 

oh, and as with any infection, it WILL get worse before it gets better. if you notice a little pus coming out next to the eye, dont worry. my betta had that and ended up fine. after it is cured, leave it in the tank and continue water changes at about 10% or so a day for a week to be sure it doesnt relapse.

also, clean the tank the betta is in right now, so the other fish dont get sick.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Okay Isolated the betta. Im going to do a 60% water change and bleach dip the plants and scrub the hqrdscape clean. Thanks Marko.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

dont have to bleach. there is no need. if it is bacteria, the only problem is if your betta is weak or if there is too many. water changes take care of that. if it is TB, then it wont do a thing. mycobateria (including the strains of TB) are not killed by bleach.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Ok....Then skip that lolz. The Plakat is isolated in a 1g vase which hurts me cause I dont have anything bigger for him. I have a little sword plant floating in there for him and I medicated very lightly(enough for the 1g). So I hope all goes well with him and I will be posting about the others too if I see any signs.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

thats fine. mine healed in a quart. 

however, since it is uncycled. you will need to do 100% changes daily (more would be better) to prevent ammonia buildup. thats what i did in the quart: i used the smallest plastic cup for bettas (the old kind from petco, before they made them bigger) and scooped him out, then i dumped all the water, added water of the same temp to the same level as before (so the water in the cup doesnt cause it to spill), added dechlor, medicated, and set the betta to acclimate for 15 min just in case.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Tonight I will do a water change and tomorrow afternoon I will and so on. Thanks for the help. You might just helped me save my babeh.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I really like what you've done! It's a very pleasing layout, and I like your little baby anubias!!


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Thank you. There is two in there. One that fell off the larger bsuhy anubias and the other one. I want to switch out the Ceylon Hygro for _Sagitarria subulata_.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

how is the betta doing? is it getting worse?


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

It got real bad, its whole head looked swollen, and that was within a day. Last night I moved it back in the tank as there is no signs of anything like pop eye and it is eating normally now. I would have liked to keep it isolated longer but I have to obey my mom and had to give her vase back.....I shouldn't have said the betta looked fine in front of her. I am still watching him and will be going to the dollar store later tonight to pick up a little goldfish bowl for him.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

as long as the tank is clean it will be fine. so just keep up with water changes and dont let septic matter accumulate (i know its a planted tank, but for the next couple of weeks i reccomend doing a little gravel vacuming with the water changes to be safe).


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

@[email protected] said:


> as long as the tank is clean it will be fine. so just keep up with water changes and dont let septic matter accumulate (i know its a planted tank, but for the next couple of weeks i reccomend doing a little gravel vacuming with the water changes to be safe).


I am doing water changes every couple of days anyway so I will start doing some gravel vacs with that.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I noticed a white dot on my Plakats poop shoot. It's like he is pooping it out but it is stuck. I have never seen this on my fish until just recently. I will try and feed some peas to him to make sure that it is just constipation. I would love to take a pic of it but he moves to fast for me to capture him. His stomach seems swollen aswell. I am leaning towards it just being constipation what do you think?

~~~~~~~​
My killifish have not been acting normal. My female looks anorexic and they both seem lethargic. They also have like humps and looks like bent spine(although it doesn't look as bad). A couple of my R. trilineata have it as well but eat fine and are not lethargic. All these fish were healthy just a few days ago. I am thinking it is Mycobaterosis(Fish TB). What else can go wrong. I wish I could set up a quarantine tank but I am not allowed to have another one ntil I start paying some of the bills. Any help on any of these situations are apreciated.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHA! LOL!

thats just an egg spot. dont worry. they are on all females, but some males have them too (not as prominent though). how do you know its a male?


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

@[email protected] said:


> HAHAHAHAHA! LOL!
> 
> thats just an egg spot. dont worry. they are on all females, but some males have them too (not as prominent though). how do you know its a male?


Thats a relief. Well now its gone(as if it comes and goes). I bought it as female, was told it was a male, and now an egg spot. IDK what _it_ is anymore lolz.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Well here are some of my 10g Breeding tank shots:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

well. if you could get a good clear shot of him, i may be able to tell the gender, but there are others better then me at spotting the gender.

just because you were told its a female doesnt make it one. similarly, just because it makes a nest doesnt make it a male (i had a female who expelled her eggs and hoping some would make it she put them in a small nest and cared for them. not all are egg-eaters).


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

@[email protected] said:


> well. if you could get a good clear shot of him, i may be able to tell the gender, but there are others better then me at spotting the gender.
> 
> just because you were told its a female doesnt make it one. similarly, just because it makes a nest doesnt make it a male (i had a female who expelled her eggs and hoping some would make it she put them in a small nest and cared for them. not all are egg-eaters).


I been trying to get a good shot of her/him but nothing. I will keep at it until I do. I may Isolate him to do so.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

im pretty sure that is female. it has an egg spot, it either just ate (a LOT) or it has eggs, the tail is a short veil tail (most modern plakats are HM, so that means it is more likely to be a VT female), and it has stripes (females show fear stripes and breeding bars, but males dont IME), but its gills are a bit big for their covers (common in males). over all its more like a female. im pretty sure i have seen you on UB, im sure that you will get replies from much more experienced people if you try there.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I been trying to get on over there for a few hours but the site wasnt working. Mya just be my connection.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

no, sites working fine. try clearing your cookies.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

@[email protected] said:


> no, sites working fine. try clearing your cookies.


I did that and it worked. Idk if I should rehome the betta because of it having those stripes on it all the time(except not as bad) in the tank.That is what I was told on UB. IDK, we will see what happens on the beggining of the month.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Some pics of whats in the tank now and when I start getting it together there will be more:


































The last two are of my fry. The lone rosy barb fry is the last pic.


----------

